# [SOLVED] My Keyboard keys are in wrong place



## horse1977

Hi. i have a problem with my keyboard, the " and @ are in the wrong place. (I mean I hold shift & press the 2 key, but i get @ instead of ", and vice versa). Also, i cant access my hash (or sharp) key, I get a '|' as normal, and a '|' when i hold shift. I have heard there are a few things you can do to remedy this, but i would rather take advice from someone who KNOWS what they are talking about, not just someones Ideas.

Ive had this prob since I had my keyboard, (a few years) & ive just lived with it. Now, I would like to put it right.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rich13348

*Re: My Keyboard keys are in wrong place*

ok you have your keyboard set to american. this is how you salve the issue: go to control panel -> regional and language options -> click on the languages tab at the top -> then click details button in text services and input languages -> click the blue arrow pointing down beside English (United States) - US -> then click on English (United Kingdom) - UK -> click Apply ->then click OK -> then click OK in regional and language options window. now try typing stuff you should be working now


----------



## horse1977

*Re: My Keyboard keys are in wrong place*

lol - Cool, thanks a lot. yes ! Its sorted now. How simple.

"@#~'2 - great !

Thank you pal


----------

